# Oil in coolant



## Milkshake (12 mo ago)

Just picked up this 1947 2n ford tractor and the radiator has lots of oil sledge in it. Tractor has been sitting for about 8 years. Is this the sign of cracked block or could it be something else?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Could be a cracked block, head gasket etc. Looks like you are going tear into it and see what the issue is. 
Some of the members may have some good pointers for what to look for as you investigate.


----------



## Milkshake (12 mo ago)

Thank you for the welcome, I have it partially disassembled now but nothing obvious yet.


----------



## Captsteve (12 mo ago)

Probably a head gasket

Sent from my SM-N981U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Milkshake (12 mo ago)

The head on a 2 n has no oil ports, is this correct?


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Do you have coolant in the oil also?


----------



## Milkshake (12 mo ago)

No, there is no coolant in the oil.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

Milkshake said:


> The head on a 2 n has no oil ports, is this correct?


Correct, it's a flathead.


----------

